# Faire une application de dessin



## LEDY (10 Juin 2011)

Bonjour, 


Je débute en objective-C et je voudrais savoir quel librairie graphique existe t il afin de réaliser une application de dessin et de coloriage ? 


Je vous remercie d'avance pour vos réponse.


----------



## Céroce (10 Juin 2011)

Mac et iOS: Core Graphics (Quartz)

Cocoa Mac: NSBezierPath, NSImage et compagnie.
Cocoa Touch: UIBezierPath, UIImage et compagnie.


----------



## LEDY (10 Juin 2011)

Ok merci. En faisant quelque recherche je suis tombé sur sparrow. Est ce un bon choix ?


----------



## ntx (10 Juin 2011)

LEDY a dit:


> sparrow


Qu'est-ce ? 

Il y a tout ce qu'il faut dans Quartz et Core Graphics pour faire ton Photoshop. Et dans Core Animation de quoi animer tes dessins.


----------



## LEDY (16 Juin 2011)

C'est aussi une librairie graphique il me semble.


----------



## Céroce (16 Juin 2011)

Non, Sparrow, c'est pour faire des jeux, à l'instar de Cocos2D (basée sur OpenGL aussi).


----------

